# Happy Camper!



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My Smooth Collie puppy just went Winners Dog and Best of Opposite in Bloomsburg, PA for his 4th points! He's had VERY limited showing, we needed to grow him up a bit. We showed him to Class wins at the Collie National, and then I showed him to WD 2 days in MI. He's been a farm/vineyard dog exclusively since then, staying either here or with my good friend Marie, his breeder. So, not bad for Jag, aka "Possum"! (Gini's husband is Golden blind, has trouble seeing the beauty in any other breed, and thinks Jag looks like a possum. The name has stuck)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I love collies... grew up with them in Arizona. I'd love to see pics.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to Jag!

:worthless:worthless


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Congratulations to Jag!
> 
> :worthless:worthless


 
I agree!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We need pics of your dogs!!! Congrats, btw!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Here is Jag (on the right) with his brother Caddy. THis is a couple of months old. I'm bad. Don't do many pictures, that was Gini's job.

Jag is Montague's Jaguar XJ, and his brother is now Ch Montague's Escalade XC. The first puppy in the litter, and the only Rough, was Montague's Mercedes Benz. Normally I whelp all of Marie's litters. However, this time, mama Simone (Ch Deep River Southern Supreme) decided to go a couple of days early, and I was in a meeting at work. My cell phone began vibrating, but as I was presenting, I didn't answer. A few minutes later an intern came into the meeting, apologized for interupting, and said "Laura, there is was an emergency phone call and I am to deliver a message." I said, Okay, what's up?" He said "It's Marie. HELP!!! Everyone started to laugh, because they knew Marie and knew that we were expecting a litter. So, I called Marie, and she told me that Simone had had the audacity to go into LABOR! And seemed to be not moving the first puppy. I gave her the normal schpiel, did you do this and did you do that... She had (she's an RN!) She said her brother in law was there, so she was going to have him drive her to the vet. I didn't say it, because I knew she'd panic, but I immediately thought "Yep. Okay. You do that. Because SImone will have those puppies in your Mercedes station wagon sure as shootin." And yep, that's exACtly what happened! So, of course, the litter theme became the luxury car litter! THere is also Montague's Rolls Royce, and the only girl, Montague's Lexus.
One finished, and another on his way!!!! 
GO POSSUM! (I mean Jag )


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, he's lovely! Congrats on the wins. 

I love smooth collies - my high school boyfriend had a wonderful tricolor named Lonnie (Lone Star) who went deaf as he aged. Smart thing - he knew hand signals and followed commands that way. Lonnie wasn't allowed in the kitchen when the family was eating. However, he'd come in and sit down, studiously avoiding looking at anyone who signal him to get out of the kitchen! Thanks for jogging those memories for me . . .


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

desilu said:


> Oh, he's lovely! Congrats on the wins.
> 
> I love smooth collies - my high school boyfriend had a wonderful tricolor named Lonnie (Lone Star) who went deaf as he aged. Smart thing - he knew hand signals and followed commands that way. Lonnie wasn't allowed in the kitchen when the family was eating. However, he'd come in and sit down, studiously avoiding looking at anyone who signal him to get out of the kitchen! Thanks for jogging those memories for me . . .


They really are smart. I think the smarter of the two varities. Jag is SO much fun. We call him the ugly cousin. The Yellow Dawgs LOVE him!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

My last dog was a golden/collie mix. What a great dog she was - the best of both worlds!! Here's her pic . . .


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats PG he is gorgeous.


----------

